# Which aria (or duet, scene, etc) made you fall in love with your favorite singers?



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

some of mine:
*Joan Sutherland:* Santo di Patria from Attila
*Samuel Ramey:* Son lo Spirito from Faust
*Tamara Sivyonskaya:* The Gypsy Song from Carmen
*Jennifer Larmore:* In Si Barbar Sciagura from Semiramide
*Sherril Milnes:* E Gettata la Mia Sorte from Attila
*Franco Corelli:* Meco All'altar di Venere from Norma
*Maria Callas:* Tu Che le Vanita from Don Carlo
*Shirley Verrett:* Non Temer D'un Basso Afetto from Maometto Secondo
*Viorica Cortez:* Stride La Vampa from Il Trovatore
*Ghena Dimitrova:* Salgo Gia di Trono Arrato from Nabucco


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

some more
*Ewa Podles:* Klytemnestra's dreaming scene from Elektra
*Annick Massis:* Liberamente or Piangi from Attila
*Montserrat Caballe:* D'amore al Dolce Impero
*Elisabeth Schwarzkopf:* Libera Me from the Verdi Requiem


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

Interesting thread. In most of my list, it's not about "love at first aria" but more like the aria that made me go like "wow! now I can really see they're such a great singer and I'm in love now.."

*Maria Callas: * qual mesto suon...coppia iniqua
*Eugenia Burzio and Claudia Muzio:* Pace, Pace Mio Dio
*Rosa Ponselle:* D'amor sull'ali rosee
*Leyla Gencer:* Tu che le vanita
*Anita Cerquetti:* Casta Diva
*Luisa Tetrazzini: *Caro Nome
*Ester Mazzoleni:* Tu che invoco con orrore
*Magda Olivero:* Io son l'umile ancella
*Joan Sutherland:* Ma la sola ohimé son io 
*Renata Tebaldi:* Si, mi chiamano mimi
*Raina Kabaivanska:* Tacea la notte placida
*Ghena Dimitrova:* In Questa Reggia
*Shirley Verrett:* Nel di della Vittoria..Vieni t'affretta
*Natalie Dessay:* Où va la jeune hindoue 
*Giulietta Simionato: * Voi lo sapete o Mamma
*Ebe Stignani:* S'apre per te il mio cor (mon coeur s'ouvre à ta voix in Italian)
*Fedora Barbieri:* Stride La Vampa..condotta ell'era in ceppi
*Dolora Zajick:* O Don Fatale
*Tito Schipa:* Com'è gentil 
*Beniamino Gigli, Luciano Pavarotti:* La donna è mobile
*Placido Domingo: * all Alfredo's arias (thanks to Zeffirelli's traviata)
*Franco Corelli:* Vesti la giubba
*Alfredo Kraus:* Ah mes amis..Pour mon âme
*Giuseppe di Stefano: * Di quella Pira (weird I know)
*Mario Del Monaco:* Pur ti riveggo
*Piero Cappuccilli, Giorgio Zancanaro:* Il balen del suo sorriso 
*Renato Bruson:* Mi si affaccia un pugnal 
*Samuel Ramey: *Come dal ciel precipita
*Nicolai Ghiaurov:* Mentre gionfarsi l'anima 
* Nicola Zaccaria: * all'erta! all'erta


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Neil Shicoff: Kuda kuda ("Eugene Onegin")
Magda Olivero: Vissi d'arte ("Tosca") & L'altra notte ("Mefistofele")
Dmitri Hvorostovsky: Eri tu ("Un Ballo in Maschera")
Sondra Radvanovsky: D'amor sull ali rosee ("Il trovatore")


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Maria Callas: *una macchia è qui tuttora* Macbeth
Jessye Norman: *Im abendrot* Vier letzte lieder
Roberto Alagna: *Va! repose en paix* Roméo et Juliette
Joan Sutherland: *Let the bright Seraphim* Samson 
Maria Callas: *d'amor sull'alli rosee* I'll Trovatore 
Berit Lindholm: *Les Grecs ont disparus* Les Troyens
Tatyana Troyanos: *Zeffirs come to my aid* Julius Caesar (aure deh per pietà)
Bidu Sayao: *Aria Cantilena from Bachianas Brasileiras no. 5*
Laurence Dale *Voir Griselidis* Griselidis 
Birgit Nilsson: *Allein! Weh ganz allein* Elektra
Kathleen Battle: *Oh! Had I Jubal's lyre* Joshua
Montserrat Caballe: *Depuis le jour* Louise (live)
Maria Callas: *Mercé diletti amiche (Bolero)* I vespri Siciliani 
Franco Corelli: *di quella pira* Il Trovatore
Max Emmanuel Cencic: *Fruhlingstimme*
Marilyn Horne: *or la tromba* Rinaldo (Handel)
Maria Callas: *Suicidio* La Gioconda
Cecilia Bartoli: *Sposa don disprezzata*
Kirsten Flagstad: *Todesverkundigung* Die Walkure (with Set Svanholm)
Franco Corelli: *Solenne in quest'ora * La Forza del destino (with Ettore Bastianini)
Jussi Bjorling: *Au fond du temple saint* Les pêcheurs de perles (with Robert Merrill)
Dietrich F. Dieskau: *alzati! La il tuo figlio....eri tu * Un ballo in maschera


----------



## Amara (Jan 12, 2012)

Christophe Dumaux: *"Belle dee di questo core,"* Giulio Cesare - From his comedic, self-assured entrance to his acrobatic flip (which made the audience gasp), this aria was the moment when I realized he was a uniquely talented performer.





Jonas Kaufmann: *"Pourquoi me reveiller,"* Werther





Elina Garanca: *"L'amour est un oiseau rebelle,"* Carmen





Rene Pape: *"Le veau d'or,"* Faust





Matthew Polenzani: *"Je crois entendre encore,"* Les pêcheurs de perles





Renee Fleming: *"Vilja lied,"* The Merry Widow

Joyce DiDonato (same aria goes for Cecilia Bartoli): *"Nacqui all'affanno ... Non più mesta,"* La Cenerentola

Olga Peretyatko: *"Qui la voce...Vien, diletto,"* I, Puritani

Joseph Kaiser: *"Io gia t'amai,"* Rodelinda

Mariusz Kwiecien: *"Ah cedi, cedi ... Al ben de'tuoi,"* Lucia di Lammermoor

Gunther Groissbock: *"Ohne mich,"* Der Rosenkavalier

Ildar Abdrazakov: the Act I, scene i duet between Henry VIII/Jane Seymour that begins with *"Tremate voi? Sì, tremo,"* Anna Bolena


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

When I saw Madama Butterfly at Munich, by the time he was halfway through the Love Duet, I'd happily have followed Joseph Calleja anywhere, despite the fact that, under normal circumstances and, likeable as he seems, I don't find him attractive.


----------



## ma7730 (Jun 8, 2015)

"Mild und leise" — Birgit Nilsson
Willow Song — Reneé Fleming
"Morgenlicht leuchtend" — Jonas Kaufmann
"Porgi amor" — Elisabeth Schwartzkopf
"Winterstürme wichen dem Wonnemund" — Jon Vickers


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

*Elena Souliotis* as Abigaille.
And this disc:


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Two come to mind right away...

*Jennifer Larmore:* "Non piu mesta" (the aria in the final scene) from_ La Cenerentola_

*Sherrill Milnes:* "Cortigiani, vil razza dannata" from _Rigoletto_


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dame Joan Sutherland:









I could listen to this time and time again, I was 13/14 years old then, still can by the way.

Maria Bayo sing Mozart, whilst I was shopping in 2000 the shop assistant played this out loud in the shop, he sold 30 pieces in one hour.


----------



## VitellioScarpia (Aug 27, 2017)

*Maria Callas*: Vien per securo tramite (with Maria Amadini)
* Renata Tebaldi *: In quelle trine morbide 
* Renata Scotto *: Ch'il bel sogno di Doretta
* Elena Suliotis *: Prode guerrier 
* Renee Fleming *: Giustizia, giustizia Sire. Giustizia, giustizia! 
* Leontyne Price *: D'amor sull'ali rosee 
* Luciano Pavarotti *: Lamento di Federico 
* Franco Corelli *: Nessun dorma
* Mario del Monaco *: Enzo Grimaldo, Prence di Santafior
* Ettore Bastianini *: Enzo Grimaldo, Prence di Santafior
* Giuseppe di Stefano *: E lucevan le stelle (with De Sabata) 
* Tito Gobbi *: Si puó, si puó?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

VitellioScarpia said:


> *Maria Callas*: Vien per securo tramite (with Maria Amadini)
> * Renata Tebaldi *: In quelle trine morbide
> * Renata Scotto *: Ch'il bel sogno di Doretta
> * Elena Suliotis *: Prode guerrier
> ...


Enlighten me please......which recording/ performance?


----------



## graziesignore (Mar 13, 2015)

*Vladimir Chernov:* Ya vas lyublu
*Teresa Zylis-Gara:* Morro, ma prima en grazia
*Samuel Ramey:* Son lo spirito
*Fiorenza Cossotto:* O don fatale
*Matthew Polenzani:* Una furtiva lagrima
*Ugo Benelli:* Si ritrovarla io giuro
*Giorgio Zancanaro:* Act II of La Traviata (with Gruberova)
*Joan Sutherland:* Casta diva
*Jaime Aragall:* Che gelida manina


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mirella Freni: «Tu che la vanità», de Don Carlos, de G. Verdi.

This made her immortal for me.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

*Jonas Kaufmann*: Wagner Tenor Arias album
*Renee Fleming*: Song to the Moon*
Mirella Freni: Senza Mama
Leontyne Price: Her role of Aida...the whole thing
Larence Brownlee: It was actually his non-opera album that first drew me to his voice. The album "This Heart that Flutters". In particular the song Deep River and Sometimes I feel like a Motherless Child
Dmitri Hvorostovsky: His role of Eugene Onegin
Beverly Sills : her Donizetti and Bellini roles.
Diana Damrau her stage performance of Gilda
Joan Sutherland: Bell Song & Flower Duet from Lakme

I know not all of these fit the "aria" or "duet" as requested. Sorry I can't always pick a single one that did it, so I went with the performance or album etc as best as I could

Of note: I also wish to list Carlo Bergonzi but for the life of me I cannot remember which particular song or role it was that piqued my interest*


----------



## Scopitone (Nov 22, 2015)

*Diana Damrau* - I forget the name of the duet from _Le Comte d'Ory_, but it's the first bedroom scene with her and the Count (who is disguised as a nun). It's sexy (in a chaste, teasing kind of way) and very funny, and I fell in love with her instantly. She only gets better as the opera continues. And she wears such delightful gowns throughout, which only make her look more delicious. [the Met Online video]


----------



## Scopitone (Nov 22, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Mirella Freni: «Tu che la vanità», de Don Carlos, de G. Verdi.
> 
> This made her immortal for me.


That crowd goes nuts at the end. And rightly so!

I like the included score. I remember just enough from my middle school band days to be able to follow along.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Agnes Baltsa-"O don fatale..."; Don Carlo, Giuseppe Verdi

From the Karajan DVD, now that is acting and almost forget to sing, pure theatre.


----------



## VitellioScarpia (Aug 27, 2017)

Bastianini: Gioconda's "Enzo Grimaldo, principe di Santafior" (1957) 
Björling: Trovatore "Ah sí, ben mio" (1952)
Callas: Puritani's "Qui la voce sua soave" (1949) 
Christoff/Neri: Don Carlo's "Son io dinnanzi al Re?" 
Corelli: Chenier's Improvviso (1963) 
Crespin: "Le spectre de la rose" (1963) 
Di Stefano: Lucia's "Tu che a Dio" (1953) 
Fleming: Rosenkavalier's "Hab mir's gelobt" (1992) 
Gobbi: Pagliacci "Prologue" (1954) 
Janowitz: Walküre's "Du bist der Lenz" (1967) 
Ludwig: Götterdämmerung "Höre mit sinn" (1964)
Pavarotti: L'Arlesiana's "Lamento di Federico" (1970?)
Ponselle: Norma's "Casta Diva" (1929) 
L. Price: Trovatore's "D'amor sull'ali rosee" (1962) 
M. Price: Don Giovanni's "Or sai chi l'onore" (1977) 
Scotto: Otello's "Quando narravi l'esule tua vita" (1978) 
Steber: Stabat's Mater "Inflammatus" (1951)
Suliotis: Forza's "Son giunta!" (1966) 
Tebaldi: Boheme's "Sono andati" (1951)
Von Stade: Schéhérazade's "Asie, asie" (1981)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Massenet: Werther - Pourquoi me réveiller (Jonas Kaufmann)


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

^^^
I saw Danielle de Niese last night as Rosina, recorded it earlier this week from the Mezzo channel, very charming production..


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Fiorenza Cossotto & Elena Souliotis "Mira, o Norma" Norma :angel:


----------



## Johnmusic (Oct 4, 2017)

Ai Nostri Monti from Verdi's IL TROVATORE - Caruso and Schumann-Heink


----------



## Johnmusic (Oct 4, 2017)

Joan Sutherland the 33/1/3 ART OF THE PRIMA DONNA


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Marilyn Horne Orfeo ed Euridice: Addio miei sospiri


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Pugg said:


> Dame Joan Sutherland:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pugg, I couldn't agree more with you, I was about 16 when I got The Art of the Prima Donna. The original two-record (this is back in the LP era) set had Joan (not yet Dame) singing, or rather squeaking, a high F at the top of the "O zittre nicht" recit-aria from The Magic Flute. I think later on she decided that it didn't sound good--and it didn't--and they issued another version without the Queen of the Night. But "Let the Bright Seraphim," "The Soldier Tir'd," the Bell Song, several others are absolutely spectacular!

This was not, however, what made me fall in love with opera. When I was in 6th grade--age 12--we got to get on big yellow schoolbuses and go to Dallas' Fair Park Music Hall, which served for many years as my hometown's opera house (thank God they now have the wonderful Winspear Opera House near downtown) despite having the acoustics of a barn. I was privileged to hear a shortened version of Puccini's _La Boheme._ When the soprano and tenor reached that climactic phrase, "Amor, amor, a-----mor!" I knew I had died and gone to Heaven. I have tried ever since to find out who those singers were. I have also tried to convince myself that it was Maria Callas (this would have been around 1960 or 61), who at the time I would not have known from Adam. But I just don't think it was, and I don't think she would have been performing in a student performance, anyway.

And in the final essence, it doesn't matter who it was. My life was never the same.

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Scopitone said:


> That crowd goes nuts at the end. And rightly so!
> 
> I like the included score. I remember just enough from my middle school band days to be able to follow along.


Wow. That (Freni singing "Tu che la vanità") is just phenomenal.

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Magda Olivero - Io son l'umile ancella


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Natalie Dessay - Hamlet - "Pâle et blonde" (scene - part 2)


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Natalie Dessay - Hamlet - "Pâle et blonde" (scene - part 2)


I just love Natalie and adore this aria and this performance.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Grace Bumbry; "Der Wanderer "; Franz Schubert
My late grandfather had this L.P and together we sat and just listen, unforgeable moments.


----------



## dreadnought (Nov 27, 2017)

Some of my forever favorites:

* Jussi Björling & Robert Merrill - Pearl Fishers duet

* Joyce DiDonato, Juan Diego Flórez, & Peter Mattei - this whole scene from _Barber_, which is just perfect.






* Diana Damrau - THAT Der Hölle Rache, obviously.

* Gardiner's _Nozze _was responsible for a lot.
a) Alison Hagley and Bryn Terfel - from the very first scene. They will forever be my Susanna and Figaro - absolute perfection.
b) Hillevi Martinpelto - lost my heart to her during "Dove sono" 
c) Rod Gilfry - loved his "Hai gia vinta la causa", but "Contessa, perdono" cemented it






* Ramón Vargas - Lensky's arioso ("Ya lyublyu vas")

* Jessye Norman - "When I Am Laid in Earth"

* Renee Fleming - I can't remember now; she was my favorite as a young teen and I'm not sure now how I first fell in love with her, but I had multiple CDs and even her autobiography. Nowadays I love her Tatyana and her Countess best.

* Dmitri Hvorostovsky - Honestly I think it was probably his "Moscow Nights" album. I wore all of those songs _out_ when I was in college and learning Russian. Then from there I fell in love with his opera work.

* Birgit Nilsson - The first Wagner opera I ever watched start to finish, for a college music history class, and it was Tristan und Isolde. "Mild und leise" wrecked me. I was crying. I went to go find the exact production on Youtube just now - I've watched the video a million times, it's the one where she looks like an angel, a minimalistic production with a white dress - and the video's been taken down. I'm bereft.

* Jamie Barton - Brahms' Alto Rhapsody

* Lawrence Brownlee - "Je crois entendre encore"

* Pavel Lisitsian - Yeletsky's aria

* Kurt Moll - "O wie will ich triumphieren"

* Nicolai Ghiaurov - Confutatis from Verdi's Requiem

* Franco Corelli - Di quella pira

Okay, that's enough to be getting on with, even though I'm sure I'm forgetting people. xD


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

dreadnought said:


> * Joyce DiDonato, Juan Diego Flórez, & Peter Mattei - this whole scene from _Barber_, which is just perfect.


Now why can't they put that one out on DVD?. It looks way better than the two Didonato Barbers currently available on DVD.


----------



## dreadnought (Nov 27, 2017)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Now why can't they put that one out on DVD?. It looks way better than the two Didonato Barbers currently available on DVD.


Oh believe me, I'm right there with you! I like the 2009 RoH one, but 2007 Met is the BEST. DiDonato and Florez always have good chemistry, but it's the best in 2007, and IMO Florez sings his best Almaviva in it. Plus Mattei and Del Carlo are the best Figaro and Bartolo I've seen. (Del Carlo's a bit hammy, but I like my Bartolos hammy.)

Luckily it's on Met Online, so I can watch it when I get a craving, even if there isn't a DVD.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

A few off the top of my head...

Agnes Baltsa - O Don Fatale (Don Carlo)_. A live radio broadcast from Vienna, which I recorded and played to whoever couldn't escape._
Maria Callas - Tu Che La Vanita (Don Carlo). _That's when I realised she could interpret in a way others couldn't_
Victoria de los Angeles - Come in quest'ora bruna (Simon Boccanegra). _I just love her ripe tone._
Mario del Monaco - Esultate (Otello). _Still the one who completely slays it._


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Arleen Auger - "Piangerò la sorte mia"


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Elena Souliotis; "Vieni t'affretta!...Or tutti sorgete"; Macbeth; Giuseppe Verdi


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Fritz Kobus said:


>


YES! double like!!!


----------



## dreadnought (Nov 27, 2017)

Remembered one I forgot!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

1983 MET100 GALA:Madama Butterfly. Duet, Act I / Puccini

Look also towards all that stars at the background!!!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Ewa Podleś


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Hyunju Park - Tu che le vanita:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Nelly Miricioiu - Alma infida - Va' la morte sul capo ti pende - Roberto Devereux - 1994


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Cornell MacNeil & Elena Souliotis sing "Donna, chi sei?" from Nabucco


----------



## damianjb1 (Jan 1, 2016)

Joan Sutherland: Santo di Patria from Attila
Maria Callas - Ah non credea mirata from La Sonnambula
Leontyne Price - Pace Pace from Forza del Destino
Birgit Nilsson - Mild und Leise from Tristan und Isolde
Franco Corelli - The Flower Song from Carmen


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Leontyne Price sings Aida, "O patria mia":clap::kiss:


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Hui He Ritorna vincitor:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Elena Souliotis & Fiorenza Cossotto; "Mira, o Norma"; Norma; Vincenzo Bellini


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Anna Moffo & Carlo Bergonzi - Qui di sposa...Verrano a te sull'aure (Lucia di Lammermoor)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Werther- Pourquoi me reveiller - Jonas Kaufmann


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Verdi - Rigoletto - Un di, se ben rammentomi, Bella figlia dell'amore

Plácido Domingo, Ileana Cotrubas, Cornell McNeil, Justino Diaz, Isola Jones, Metropolitan Opera on 7 November 1977, Conductor: James Levine


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Placido Domingo-"Dio,che nell'alma infondere" (1983)


----------



## davidglasgow (Aug 19, 2017)

I remember listening to *Fille du Regiment* with Luciano Pavarotti on Decca and although the famous aria was exciting, what really got me hooked was the superb aria "Pour me rapprocher de Marie". Excepting imperfect French - which I don't mind - it seems a brilliant vehicle for showing off his best attributes - it is bright and clearly sung, he is animated and he excels with confident high notes. Moreover his tone is rich and and his legato singing is beautiful. Even as late as 1989 in this video, it shows off some key features which made Pavarotti special


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Pugg said:


> Verdi - Rigoletto - Un di, se ben rammentomi, Bella figlia dell'amore
> 
> Plácido Domingo, Ileana Cotrubas, Cornell McNeil, Justino Diaz, Isola Jones, Metropolitan Opera on 7 November 1977, Conductor: James Levine


Yet another example of why I have no idea how anyone thinks that Domingo, at any point of his career, sounded even _remotely_ like a baritone. Definitely sounds better in this kind of rep.

<3 Isola Jones though. Vastly underrated singer with a charming cockiness (a few people have claimed she was arrogant. I don't agree with this. a little playful cockiness is not the same as genuine arrogance).


----------



## Lensky (May 8, 2016)

*
Philadelphia 1966*, Guadagno






*
Metropolitan Op. 1970*, Adler


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Edita Gruberova & Agnes Baltsa - Maria Stuarda - Final ll Act


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dame Joan Sutherland leaves the audience Breathless in her most Spectacular live Semiramide


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Renata Tebaldi "Suicidio" La gioconda.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Eva Maria Westbroek in "La Wally" : "ebben ne andro lontana


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Fiorenza Cossotto & Nicolai Gedda - C'est toi?C'est moi! ( Carmen - Georges Bizet )


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

"Vissi d'arte" from Tosca - Raina Kabaivanska (Better Quality)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Giacomo Puccini, "Ch'ella mì creda libero" (de La Fanciulla del West)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Pilar Lorengar. Ach, ich fühl´s. Die Zauberflöte. W. Amadeus Mozart.


----------



## DonAlfonso (Oct 4, 2014)

Mirella Freni - Spira sul mare e sulla terra
Tito Gobbi - Ah, veglia o donna 
Dmitri Hvorostovsky Traviata Act 2 duet
Federica Von Stade - Non so più
Catherine Malfitano - Addio del passato


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dame Joan Sutherland & Luciano Pavarotti.In Mia Man, Alfin Tu Sei. Norma. V. Bellini.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

wrong thread, sorry


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Rosalind Plowright, Placido Domingo, Il Trovatore.

From the legandary recording of 1984
Plowright, Zancanaro, Domingo.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

D'amor sull'ali rosee Il Trovatore Verdi Aprile Millo


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Der Rosenkavalier: "Hab mir's gelobt" (Fleming, Schäfer, Graham)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Alfredo Kraus, Beverly Sills - Com'è genti...Tornami a dir che m'ami - Don Pasquale


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Verdi Attila Ruggero Raimondi Cristina Deutekom "Di vergini straniere...Allor che i forti...Da te"


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Elena Souliotis - Piangete voi... Al dolce guidami... Coppia iniqua


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Lucia Popp - W.A. Mozart "Le Nozze di FIgaro" Act lV, Susanna "Deh vieni Non Tardar
Any Popp recording for that matter.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

1983 MET100 GALA:Madama Butterfly. Duet, Act I / Puccini

(Leona MITCHELL, Giuliano CIANNELLA)


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Yasuko Hayashi Coppia iniqua from Anna Bolena by Donizetti:






This really affects me.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Verdi - Otello - Willow Song - Renee Fleming


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Jonas Kaufmann & Eva-Marie Westbroek; "Vicino a te"; Andrea Chénier; Umberto Giordano


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mirella Freni - Death of Butterfly


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Saekyung Rim the death of Butterfly:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mady Mesplé/ Gabriel Bacquier: Rigoletto chante/sings Gilda - Rigoletto de G.Verdi - Duo Gilda Rigoletto Acte/act III


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Christiane Eda-Pierre, Nicolai Gedda & Renato Bruson-Les Pêcheurs de perles-Scène Finale


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mirella Freni & Luciano Pavarotti: Mascagni - L'amico Fritz, 'Cherry Duet'


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Gioachino Rossini - Otello - "Assisa a pie d'un salice" (Frederica von Stade)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Udiste?... Mira, di acerbe lagrime (Il Trovatore) - Kabaivanska & Cappuccilli


----------



## Charlesd11 (Feb 18, 2018)

Leontyne Price: Mira di acerbi lagrime
Joan Sutherland: Ah bello a me ritorna
Mirella Freni: Signore, ascolta
Jessye Norman: Ernani involami
Cecilia Bartoli: Una voce poco fa
Teresa Berganza: L'amour est un oiseau rebelle
Joyce DiDonato: Una voce poco fa
Alfredo Kraus: Parmi veder le lagrime
Luciano Pavarotti: La donna è mobile
Carlo Bergonzi: De' miei bollenti spiriti
Matthew Polenzani: Una furtiva Lagrima
José Carreras: E lucevan le stelle
Franco Corelli: Di quella pira
Sherrill Milnes: Mira di acerbi lagrime
Piero Cappuccilli: Dio Di Giuda
Bryn Terfel: Non più andrai
Ruggero Raimondi: La calunnia
Enzo Dara: Udite o rustici


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Magda Olivero & Richard Tucker - Manon Lescaut Act II duet - Tu tu amore tu (1972 live)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Verdi La Battaglia di Legnano aria " Quante volte come un dono" soprano Aprile Millo


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Elisabeth Grümmer, "Und ob die Wolke sie verhülle", Weber: Der Freischütz (rec. 1955)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bellini - Norma - Act I Final Trio - Joan Sutherland, Marilyn Horne, Franco Tagliavini (ROH, 1967)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Joan Sutherland in the superb 1959 "Tornami a vagheggiar" (Händel, Alcina)


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Ferruccio Furlanetto - Madamina, il catalogo è questo from Don Giovanni
Cesare Siepi - Ella giammai m'amo from Don Carlos
Richard Stillwell - Ah Tutti Contenti from Le Nozze Di Figaro
Ruggero Raimondi - La Calunnia from Il Barbiere Di Siviglia 
Anne Sofie von Otter - Voi che sapete from Le Nozze Di Figaro
Elly Ameling - Peer Gynt (not an opera, but the vocal work is on par)
Kurt Moll - O Isis und Osiris from Die Zauberflöte
Samuel Ramey - Ecco il mondo from Mefistofele 
Dawn Upshaw - Che soave zeffiretto from Le Nozze Di Figaro
Kiri Te Kanawa - same as above


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Leontyne Price Met Debut - January 27, 1961

(Verdi: Il Trovatore) Metropolitan Opera, January 27, 1961
2:30 - "Tacea la notte placida...Di tale amor"
9:05 - "D'amor sull'ali rosee"
English translation by Dale McAdoo

Manrico............................... Franco Corelli 
Leonora.............................. Leontyne Price
Il conte di Luna.................. Robert Merrill 
Azucena.............................. Irene Dalis 
Ferrando.............................. William Wildermann 
Ines....................................... Helen Vanni 
Ruiz....................................... Charles Anthony 
Un vecchio zingaro............. Carlo Tomanelli 
Un messaggero................... Robert Nagy 
maestro direttore................. Fausto Cleva 
maestro del coro.................. Kurt Adler


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Rigoletto 1971: #9 Povero Rigoletto...Cortigiani, vil razza. *Sherrill Milnes*


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Jose Carreras. Donizetti. Mercadante IL GIURAMENTO -- Bella adorata incongita


----------



## Hampshirelad (Feb 24, 2018)

Inessa Galante all of her Debut CD but if pushed into a corner her Bellini NORMA 
Victoria de los Angeles, Faure PIE JESU
Angela Gheorghiu, Puccini O MIO BABBINO CARO
Dame Janet Baker, AVE MARIA Schubert 
Maria Callas, Puccini MI CHIAMANO MIMI 
Jonas Kaufmann, where can I start with this gent such a range so go for Mascagni, CAVALLERIA RUSTICANA always makes me smile, or O HOLY NIGHT.
Mirella Freni Puccini MADAMA BUTTERFLY
Mady Mesple, Delibes, FLOWER DUET
Elizabeth Schwarkopf, Lehar, VILIA


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Teatro a La Scala Milano
Otello: Placido Domingo
Jago: Leo Nucci


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Met Centennial 1983 - Catherine Malfitano & Alfredo Kraus - Roméo et Juliette


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sutherland, Caballe - Mira o Norma


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Samuel Ramey sings Verdi's "Oberto"


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Marilyn Horne "Cruda sorte"


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

NELLY MIRICIOIU - Verdi - Ernani - Surta e la notte - CONCERTGEBOUW AMSTERDAM 1995


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

graziesignore said:


> *Vladimir Chernov:* Ya vas lyublu
> *Teresa Zylis-Gara:* Morro, ma prima en grazia
> *Samuel Ramey:* Son lo spirito
> *Fiorenza Cossotto:* O don fatale
> ...


You've just reminded me of the first time I ever heard Vladimir Chernov. I'd been listening to a Carreras recording of "La forza del destino" at home which happened to feature my bête noire of baritones. This meant that, despite having played it numerous times, the baritone role was still a closed book to me. Then I went to a Scottish Opera performance which happened to feature Chernov. Everything fell into place and I fell in love with his voice.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Monserrat Caballé Sings "Ah! Dagli Scanni Eterei," from Verdi's Aroldo


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Songs of the Auvergne:ll Baïlèro; sung by Dame Kiri Te Kanawa


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Gré Brouwenstijn; "Pace, pace mio Dio"; La forza del destino; Giuseppe Verdi


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Rossini - Semiramide - Act II Arsace - Semiramide duet - Joan Sutherland, Marilyn Horne (1965)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Kasarova Massis duet I capuleti e i montecchi 1999 New York


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dame Joan Sutherland - Qui la voce, 1976


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

This duet, for both Dmitri Hvorostovsky & Renée Fleming!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Fritz Kobus said:


> This duet, for both Dmitri Hvorostovsky & Renée Fleming!


Only good enough for us opera lovers.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Teresa Stich-Randall - " Ihr habt nun Traurigkeit"


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Jose Carreras "Fra poco a me ricovero" Lucia di Lammermoor


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Luciano Pavarotti & Joan Sutherland - Duet ( Linda di Chamounix - Gaetano Donizetti )


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dessay/Beuron - Duet Orphée/Eurydice - English Subs - Orphée aux Enfers


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Lucia Popp & W. Brendel - Man & Wife - Magic Flute


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Nelly Miricioiu sings Maria di Rohan


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Lucia Popp & W. Brendel - Man & Wife - Magic Flute


YES! I love this duet!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ldiat said:


> YES! I love this duet!


I know you did, I adore Miss Popp. :angel:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Lucia Popp: Mozart - La Clemenza di Tito, 'S'altro Che Lagrime'


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Joan Sutherland Richard Conrad Donizetti duet


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Placido Domingo & Kiri Te Kanawa sing Otello love duet


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mirella Freni. Amor, celeste ebbrezza. Loreley. Alfredo Catalani.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Leontyne Price - Dido & Aeneas (Purcell) - Thy Hand, Belinda! - When I am laid in earth


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

L'elisir d'amore - 'Una furtiva lagrima' (Vittorio Grigolo, The Royal Opera)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Montserrat Caballé & Jose Carreras - Andrea Chenier - Love Duet At Metropolitan


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Ileana Cotrubas & Neil Shicoff - Sono andati? (La Bohème)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Joan Sutherland 1963 - Thomas Arne - Artaserse 1963


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Fleming and Pavarotti in Lucia Sextet


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Beverly Sills Met Debut - Rossini's Seige of Corinth- si ferite


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Jonas Kaufmann - Cosi fan tutte - Un aura amorosa


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

MIRELLA FRENI - Aria of Leonora from "La Forza del Destino"-G.VERDI


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Renée Fleming sings "Padre, Germani, addio!" Idomoneo RARE LIVE (1991)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Luciano Pavarotti & Joan Sutherland - Duet ( Linda di Chamounix - Gaetano Donizetti )


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Tosca [Act 2] - di Stefano, Price, Taddei (1962 studio recording - cond. Herbert von Karajan)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Donizetti - Lucia di Lammermoor - Lucia-Enrico duet - Joan Sutherland, Sherrill Milnes (1971)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Montserrat Caballé & Luciano Pavarotti. Vicino a te. Andrea Chenier


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor / Act 3 - "Tombe degl'avi miei" - "Fra poco a me ricovero


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Madame Butterfly by Puccini - Love Duet (Opera Movie, 1995 - subtitled)
No really my favourite singers but one of the best movie ever made from a opera.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sondra Radvanovsky - Quel sangue versato, Roberto Devereux, Donizetti


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Roberto Alagna L'Elisir d'amore "Venti Scudi" Act II Scene I Gaetano Donizetti


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Leyla Gencer Final Caterina Cornaro Non piu affani o miei genti


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Gundula Janowitz: Ah! perfido by Beethoven


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dmitri Hvorostovsky; "Sacra la scelta"; Luisa Miller; Giuseppe Verdi


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Katia Ricciarelli, Curtis Rayam & Martine Dupuy-Le Siège de Corinthe-Act I-Trio


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Joan Sutherland & Justino Diaz in I Puritani - Vincenzo Bellini


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Millo-Bergonzi Duet I Lombardi alla Prima Crociata 1986


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dame Joan Sutherland & Luciano Pavarotti.In Mia Man, Alfin Tu Sei. Norma


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Placido Domingo & Shirley Verrett in L'Africaine


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mi tradi quell'alma ingrata (Don Giovanni) - Kiri Te kanawa


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

A Te, O Cara - Luciano Pavarotti - I Puritani


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

José Carreras: Verdi - Don Carlo, 'Io l'ho perduta!'


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Cristina Deutekom - Mercè dilette amiche


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Leonie Rysanek - Medea Last Act


----------



## akhchew (Sep 14, 2011)

This one is easy . I fell in love with opera 30+ years ago when I chanced to hear the finale from Act 1 (tenor/soprano arias and duet) of Boheme on radio. The recording? Karajan's Boheme with Pavarotti and Freni in the title roles. It's true to say I would have fallen under opera's spell at some point in my life but this was a seminal moment for me. The Karajan Boheme was the second opera CD I ever bought. I still have that very set today . It's a good thing CDs don't wear out! It's the oldest thing I own today.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Pugg said:


> Madame Butterfly by Puccini - Love Duet (Opera Movie, 1995 - subtitled)
> No really my favourite singers but one of the best movie ever made from a opera.


If they had only cast someone that sings Butterfly live like Yoko Watanabe who even came Fukuoka right next to Nagazaki:






Or why not Catherine Malfitano she was in the Tosca film from the same time:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Dame Joan Sutherland; "Mad Scene"; Lucia di Lammermoor; LONDON DEBUT ; Gaetano Donizetti
The greatest of all.


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

I have seen Tézier in that modern BSO Forza, and went from "who is this guy" to "damn, he's kinda hot", then I watched this... yeah, I instantly had to get this Trovatore, just for him.

This is some golden age level Verdi singing and he really makes Di Luna sympathetic, not to mention he has the elegance and style to be a believeable nobleman, even in a Regie staging. Leonora. Girl. Just ditch the tenor.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Sieglinde said:


> I have seen Tézier in that modern BSO Forza, and went from "who is this guy" to "damn, he's kinda hot", then I watched this... yeah, I instantly had to get this Trovatore, just for him.
> 
> This is some golden age level Verdi singing and he really makes Di Luna sympathetic, not to mention he has the elegance and style to be a believeable nobleman, even in a Regie staging. Leonora. Girl. Just ditch the tenor.


That production had Hui He as Leonora:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Rossini - Semiramide - Act II Arsace - Semiramide duet - Joan Sutherland, Marilyn Horne (1965)


----------



## betterthanfine (Oct 17, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Leyla Gencer Final Caterina Cornaro Non piu affani o miei genti


FANTASTIC stuff!


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Jennifer Larmore; "Il segreto"; Lucrezia Borgia; Gaetano Donizetti


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

betterthanfine said:


> FANTASTIC stuff!


Gosh, oh how we miss Pugg


----------



## Robert Thomas (Dec 3, 2015)

Alison Hagley - Melisande & Susanna


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I could hardly believe these two arias were sung by the same singer. Incredible!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Joan Sutherland & Richard Conrad; "Un ritratto?..Sventurato il cor"; La straniera; V. Bellini


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

My favorite duet is Hugh Jackman and Russell Crowe in _Les Miserables_.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Dame Kiri Te Kanawa - Dove Sono


----------

